# Searching For Creepified Christmas Music



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Although not Halloween-y per se, here's a dark-ish version of "Deck The Halls". Priscilla Ahn was requested to do this for some friends, specifically for the indie dark comedy titled "Gravy"


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

"Disney's Haunted Mansion Holiday" might hit the spot. The 2003 version has spooky renditions of carols with vocals. The 2001 is (in my opinion) a little spookier and has a few more instrumentals.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you both for the suggestions!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've got a few scary Xmas albums - I'll try to post them this weekend......

I'm trying to remember if they had creepy carols per se or were just scary Xmas songs, but I don't remember - unlike Halloween music (which I could listen to all year), I can only listen to Xmas music between Thanksgiving & Xmas. Probably has to do with working retail for years & being force-fed Xmas tunes all the time....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Another suggestion is Nox Arcana's trilogy of Winter albums. All three (_Winter's Knight_, _Eve_, and _Majest_y) are mostly instrumental, but there are also a few tracks that are darker versions of traditional Christmas carols.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

You might try Tales From The Crypt: Have Yourself A Scary Little Christmas. They're not quite traditional, but they are creepy.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I think that this thread could be helpful.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

here are the links......

http://www.mediafire.com/download/z...+Kackles+vol+14+-+the+creeps+of+christmas.zip

http://www.mediafire.com/download/f...+Holiday.zip#39;s_Haunted_Mansion_Holiday.zip

http://www.mediafire.com/download/c12b55t99u1fc2v/Haunted+Mansion+Holiday+Extras.zip

Hope you'll find some useful stuff in there...


----------



## smokey (Jun 5, 2008)

Check these out. Not exactly studio quality but still pretty neat.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVKYg2gY7EQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJMIXBoYi1I


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! It is a big help.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's a spooky Christmassy mix tape ... AAAAAND nevermind. The link is busted.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Here's a spooky Christmassy mix tape ...


Hi. Try here:

http://www.4shared.com/zip/8xj2AuIl/KCK14.html


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

In my previous post, I've got the link up for the Kandy Koated Kackles Xmas volume as well....


----------



## 52475 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, it's not studio quality either, but here's my rendition of Jingle Bells from a skit we used to do with Vaudeville style marionettes. This one was performed by a skeleton in a tux.  You can download it free, too! Hope that helps!

Jingle Bones
Jingle Bones (instrumental only)

_"One deadly silent night,
I thought I heard a sound
It caught me quite off guard...
From 6 Feet underground!

These bones I found made noise,
like music to my ears!
An instrument I made,
Right out of those Reindeer!

Jingle Bones! Jingle Bones!
Jingle all the way!
Oh what fun it is to wake the dead on Christmas Day!

Jingle Bones! Jingle Bones!
Jingle all the way!
We've been just dying, to celebrate this holiday!

Another chilling eve,
I heard a gruesome sound!
It gave me quite the chills...
More bones, I think, I found.

That “Red-Nosed” had his day.
I saw his spirit rise;
Departed from those ribs,
that have now become my chimes! AHAHAHAHAHA!

Jingle Bones! Jingle Bones!
Jingle all the way!
Oh what fun it is to wake the dead on Christmas Day!

Jingle Bones! Jingle Bones!
Jingle all the way!
We've been just dying, to celebrate this holiday!"_


----------

